# Art > Personal Art >  Space Ladies

## Tammuz

Here are image-sections of two oil-acryl-paintings of mine (90x70). I cut off the parts which maybe don´t match the picture policies of this forum.

Space Goddess.jpg

Space Girl.jpg

The attached ´index´-pic (below) was not intended for upload. Unfortunately I don´t know how to delete it.

----------


## YesNo

Nice art work. Do you display samples of your work online somewhere, a blog or deviantart or some other place like that?

----------


## Tammuz

> Nice art work. Do you display samples of your work online somewhere, a blog or deviantart or some other place like that?


Thanks. No, but as soon as this is the case, I´ll inform you. As a compensation, I give a link to my Soundcloud music site with 3 dubstep tracks of mine. Due to the lack of promotion, the site is not frequently attended. The first song is a remix which was quite successful on the Facebook site of female L.A.-singer Shai Dawn in 2014.

https://soundcloud.com/heaven-and-hell

----------


## YesNo

I think this is the first time I heard "dubstep" which appears to be a sort of genre since there are a lot of artists associated with it on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dubstep_musicians. I do like Shai Dawn's voice. What is "dubstep" anyway? I'll admit I'm more a fan of Barbara Streisand, but I could feel the beat and enjoyed the sound.

----------


## Tammuz

> I think this is the first time I heard "dubstep" which appears to be a sort of genre since there are a lot of artists associated with it on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dubstep_musicians. I do like Shai Dawn's voice. What is "dubstep" anyway? I'll admit I'm more a fan of Barbara Streisand, but I could feel the beat and enjoyed the sound.


Dubstep came up about 10 years ago as sort of slow-pace Drum´n´bass (which is very fast). There are different styles from soft to heavy, the latter preferred by me. It is mostly produced with the affordable German software-synthie Massive (a true sound laboratory) which came out in 2007, so that songs can be produced without employing expensive hardware. A lot of TV advertisement, especially for cars, is underlaid with Dubstep sound or, alternatively, with the faster Dubstep-derivate Moombahton (some examples in the mix linked below). The point with Dubstep is its focus on heavy beat and crazy sounds. The individual sounds are created separately and then combined by placing them on 10-20 parallel audio-tracks, including the tracks for the vocals and for the drums, that is, snare/clap, hi-hat, cymbal and the highly important bassdrum, also called ´kick´. A lot of audio effects can be added to the tracks, for example, delay (sort of echo), reverb, phaser and flanger. 

Here are professional examples, presented by ´Lady Raven´, a DJane from Chicago where you are living nearby:

https://soundcloud.com/ladyraven/5-y...ith-lady-raven

----------


## YesNo

Lady Raven does sound good. 

Massive looks like an interesting product. I have no clue how to use it but I am tempted to try it out. I assume one needs a keyboard as well.

Since you recommended someone from Chicago, have you seen Josephine R. Unglaub's photography blog? She's from Munich. https://lemanshots.wordpress.com/ I keep wondering how she makes those photographs. My skill with a camera is limited to what's on my phone.

----------


## Tammuz

> Massive looks like an interesting product. I have no clue how to use it but I am tempted to try it out. I assume one needs a keyboard as well.
> 
> Since you recommended someone from Chicago, have you seen Josephine R. Unglaub's photography blog? She's from Munich. https://lemanshots.wordpress.com/ I keep wondering how she makes those photographs. My skill with a camera is limited to what's on my phone.


Great pics, indeed. She produces them by mixing photography, image processing, and painting. I quote her from:

https://lemanshots.wordpress.com/2016/06/19/red-moon/




> First I painted that background with oil colours then took a photo of it and merged it digitally with other photos.


As to Massive, everyone starting with it needs to study some tutorials. Just google ´Massive synthesizer tutorial´. Two examples:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieIUmeeTiYE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70opWvBgGsM

Of course, you need an editor program, too, where Massive can be installed as VST instrument. I recommend Cubase and Reaper. Moreover, FL Studio should be employed for additional sounds and for creating the drum section. The WAV samples produced in FL Studio (1, 2, 4, 8 or more bars long) can be saved in folders and then imported in the editor program. This is at least my method. A keyboard is useful, however not necessary since you can compose melodies, harmonies and bass lines also in FL Studio by mouse-clicking, see:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXw1EACkh5o 

By the way, I forgot to mention that Dubstep sounds often evoke ´whole body orgasms´ (also called ´dancegasm´) among kids on the dancefloor, due to the intensive subliminal bass frequencies. This happens especially to girls by frequencies about 33 Hz.

----------


## YesNo

It makes sense that she used oil as well. Although I doubt I will ever make any of this music, it is good to know what is involved just in case. 

It is also amazing what you can learn how to do on YouTube. I even learned once how to open the gas cap of a strange van I rented by searching there. It was easier than looking through the manuals.

That's the first time I heard the word "dancegasm", but the sound of Dubstep is powerful.

----------


## Alexiy

Awesome ladies! looks good  :Wink:

----------


## Tammuz

> Awesome ladies! looks good


Thanks. I attach here the ´full version´ of the ´Space Girl´ picture. The full version of the other pic is a bit too pornographic for posting here, I suppose.

Space Girl.jpg

----------


## yanglish

Magnificent work.

----------


## ralphboats

I like the line in true west mom is back and shes tells her sons theres a Picasso exhibition in town

----------


## fudgetusk

Like your pics Tammuz. Very evocative.

----------


## Tammuz

Thanks for the feedbacks. New stuff is coming soon.

----------


## Pensive

Very nice!

----------


## NikolaiI

Pensive posts and the thread waits for years  :Smile:

----------


## free

.................................................. ........................................

----------

